# looking for my first offshore trip



## casthappy (Dec 29, 2013)

New to this site and just kind of browsing the threads. I'm interested in doing some offshore fishing. I looked into the big charter boats that leave out of galveston but fishing side by side 80 people isn't my idea of a good time. If anyone can help me out sometime, I will be more than willing to help out on gas and bait. I can also be ready on a moment's notice most of the time. Depending on what we would be fishing for I have my own tackle.


Thanks,
Justin


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

Justin, I am on occasion looking for crew for trips. What caught my eye about your post is indicating you can fish on short notice. That fits my approach pretty well. I pretty much can fish when I want and often don't make a final decision to go until a couple of days before based on how the forecast may be jumping around.

I fish out of Freeport on a twin engine 26 foot CC normally in the 50 to 90 mile range. We are normally on the water 10 to 12 hours unless we do an overnight for tuna. Usually fish with 4 to 5 people an split the 400 to $500 costs. Overnighters are a little more.

We pretty much fish for everything but bill fish. The attached is a summary of the 2013 season and will give you an idea of what we catch. If you are interested I will keep your post and check with you when I need crew. I probably won't start fishing again until April when grouper season opens.


----------



## casthappy (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Kevin, thank you for replying to my post. I understand people back out of going fishing at the last minute and its hard trying to find someone to go on short notice. Thankfully I have a very understandiing wife that will allow me to go on such short notice. I'm sending you a PM with my contact information. I really enjoyed the watching the attatchment of your 2013 season and I look forward to getting on some fish in the 2014 season.

thanks,
Justin


----------

